# Could a 2.5 use a 3.5's exhaust as an upgrade?



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm looking into exhausts for my 3.5, and I'm leaning toward the single muffler style. I would like to get a 2.5's bumper so it looks right, looking to possibly swap with a 4 cyl owner for a favorable outcome on both ends.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

roccobro said:


> *I'm looking into exhausts for my 3.5, and I'm leaning toward the single muffler style. I would like to get a 2.5's bumper so it looks right, looking to possibly swap with a 4 cyl owner for a favorable outcome on both ends. *


Why would you want to strangle your performance with a smaller exhaust system?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Could a 2.5 use a 3.5's exhaust as an upgrade?*



myoung said:


> *Why would you want to strangle your performance with a smaller exhaust system? *


Myoung-

I believe he's only talking about swaping the rear
bumper and not the oe 2.5 exhaust itself. He would then
fabricate a single exhaust set up whereby eliminating the 
"Y" section in the 3.5's design and running a straight pipe
to a single muffler. 

The main reason is weight reduction.
This particular set up has been done by a member
over at Altimas.net
I must admit it does look awkward due to the 
left side bumper cut out being empty, however 
he notes better 1/4 miles times as a result.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks Altiholoc, that is the reason. I think a tuner will pick up this idea if it really shows some merit. It could only cost less without the second quality muff.... Anybody else have an opinion??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

There is not reason the 3.5 has two mufflers anyway, unless you go true dual exhuast from the headers on back. I like the idea, and when I had a 3.5 I was thinking the same thing...

One less muffler is cheaper too!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

You need dual exhaust front to back to get full performance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Hardcore said:


> *You need dual exhaust front to back to get full performance. *


If you have the properly sized single exhaust (with accompanying backpressure reducion), then it wouldn't make any diference how many mufflers were under the car right?

And, would the stock 3.5 exhaust be an upgrade for a 2.5 model?


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

It seem like you could go with a single exhaust with no loss of performance, considering the 03 Maxima has a single exhaust and advertised as having more hp. 

Personally I like the dual look. Kinda reminds me of my high school hot rodding day from the 70’s.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *It seem like you could go with a single exhaust with no loss of performance, considering the 03 Maxima has a single exhaust and advertised as having more hp.
> 
> Personally I like the dual look. Kinda reminds me of my high school hot rodding day from the 70’s.  *


I like the dual set up too... 
Overkill would be the '04 Max SE.
It has a quad tip set up...totally
unnecessary IMO...


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Overkill would be the '04 Max SE.
> It has a quad tip set up...totally
> unnecessary IMO... *


Looks great, though.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Afty said:


> *Looks great, though.  *


If you think so...  
I guess Nissan had to do something
to separate it from our beloved cars...


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I like the dual set up too...
> Overkill would be the '04 Max SE.
> It has a quad tip set up...totally
> unnecessary IMO... *


Actually I was planning on doing a dual tipped exhaust using system using twin Magnaflow 14833's, until I got that deal on the Stillen. 

I think a good smog legal dual exhaust system would be to run a couple 2 ¼ piping off the manifolds, flex pipes into a single dual 2 ¼ in – dual 2 ¼ out cat, run the pipes back, put a couple of 45 degree 18” radiused curves into 14829’s.


----------

